# Any toy breeders who feed raw and use Dodd vaccine schedule out there?



## Atropa (Oct 7, 2020)

I’m looking for a toy poodle breeder who feeds raw and uses a minimal vaccine schedule, I live in Spokane, WA but can travel. Thanks guys


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

Your request is pretty specific so it may take some time before someone, if anyone, with that knowledge sees this. 

Not knowing how long you've been looking, I have two suggestions. One is to go thru the Breeders List, including the multistate sites and the various Poodle Club links to see if there's any names you haven't seen before. A second part of that is to look at the Canadian breeders also if you haven't already, jic. 
🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩

The other is to do a site search using the keywords "toy+raw+vaccine" and see what comes up, if you haven't already. 

In addition the normal waitlist times being lengthened due to pandemic puppy seekers and search areas needing to be expanded, your criteria may require a longer wait and a larger search area than you'd thought. 

Good luck!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

With toys this may be tough. The only one that I am fairly sure meets these requirements is Zamora toy poodles. The link is Gail Zamora's Poodles - Toy Poodle Puppies for Sale - Breeder - CA

Clarion is listed in one place as feeding 1/2raw1/2commercial but not sure that's on their site. Might have to ask them.

I wouldn't be surprised if G8rcreek would qualify but I have no info to support that.

There are more mini breeders (that I know of) that would fit these requirements.


----------

